# Translation please



## Benny (Mar 19, 2016)

Seen this on Facebook and am trying to learn the language.

"Train 184 (18) with ACS-64 on its first revenue run starts through Perryville MD on track number 2"

Thanks for taking the time to enlighten me.

Also I found a train tracking map......I see that there are two #5s and two #6s........so it is possible to ride on two different trains both numbered #5 .........If I get off the CZ in Reno......stay two days and get back on the CZ.....its still the #5 but a total different train.....

Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 19, 2016)

Train #184, that originated on March 18, has one of Amtrak's New Electric Engines, an ACS-64.

As for the two #5s and #6s, these are Long Distance ( LD) Trains that run Daily and take 2 days and nights between Chicago and Emeryville, hence the two trains with the same numbers. This also applies on other overnight LD Trains.( ie #3 and #4, #7 and #8, #21 and #22 etc etc.)


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is why a lot of posters put a date after the train number. That way, you know which train you're referring to which is very helpful if there are multiple trains of the same number running. (e.g. 184(18), 5(17), 5(18)


----------



## chakk (Mar 19, 2016)

The date in parentheses is the date that train left its origination point. For #5 a Chicago. For #6 - Emeryville. There can be as many as three #5'a running at the same time -- one in Illinois, one in Western Colorado, one in California.


----------



## lo2e (Mar 19, 2016)

Benny said:


> Also I found a train tracking map......I see that there are two #5s and two #6s........so it is possible to ride on two different trains both numbered #5 .........If I get off the CZ in Reno......stay two days and get back on the CZ.....its still the #5 but a total different train.....
> 
> Thanks


Note that you would need two separate tickets to do this, you cannot buy one ticket from (for example) Chicago to Emeryville, get off in Reno and get back on two days later. You would need a ticket from your originating station to Reno and a ticket from Reno to your destination. Once you've gotten off the train in Reno, that ticket is no longer valid.


----------



## benny (Mar 19, 2016)

OK Thanks

Now I am begining to understand. (date) this helped a lot.

Thanks for everyones help


----------



## rrdude (Mar 19, 2016)

benny said:


> OK Thanks
> 
> Now I am begining to understand. (date) this helped a lot.
> 
> Thanks for everyones help


ACS ostensibly stands for *A*mtrak *C*ities *S*printer


----------



## BCL (Mar 19, 2016)

lo2e said:


> Benny said:
> 
> 
> > Also I found a train tracking map......I see that there are two #5s and two #6s........so it is possible to ride on two different trains both numbered #5 .........If I get off the CZ in Reno......stay two days and get back on the CZ.....its still the #5 but a total different train.....
> ...


Technically you could do that - a stopover for a few days on the same ticket. The pricing would be the sasme as two separate segments, but it could be placed on the same ticket using multi-city ticketing.


----------



## lo2e (Mar 19, 2016)

BCL said:


> Technically you could do that - a stopover for a few days on the same ticket. The pricing would be the same as two separate segments, but it could be placed on the same ticket using multi-city ticketing.


Correct, I forgot about multi-city ticketing and that is an option. Whether purchasing a single multi-city ticket or multiple tickets, to do what the OP suggests you'd have to have something showing you are taking one segment from the origination to Reno and one showing you are taking one segment from Reno to the destination.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2016)

rrdude said:


> benny said:
> 
> 
> > OK Thanks
> ...


There's a beautiful picture of one on that page taken by an expert photographer.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 19, 2016)

Ryan said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > benny said:
> ...


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 19, 2016)

#shamelessplug


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2016)

#totallyshameless

I didn't put it on that page, honest.

Since Wiki is strict about only using photos with permission, simply putting pictures on Flickr with a Creative Commons license means they'll get picked up.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 19, 2016)

I was joshing you.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ryan said:


> I didn't put it on that page, honest.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 19, 2016)

Ferret Mode: ACTIVATE!

AU member RickyCourtney added it on 11 Feb 2014:

https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Siemens_ACS-64&direction=next&oldid=594613855


----------

